# WEATHER OR NOT?



## richalisoviejo (May 23, 2009)

I was in my glory today. It is a magnificent 70F plus here in Aliso Viejo, clear as a bell, sunshine and the sounds of the ocean surf (when the breeze is blowing in the right direction),

How is it where you live?


----------



## desertsss (May 23, 2009)

Pretty nice tonight! Went out for a joyride on my hubby's friends bike. Beautiful and she purrs like a kitten. Gettin a little chilly now, maybe down to 65/70.


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

It's 115/116 F (46C) here today - and it's not yet Summer! I am quite afraid for midsummer! EEEK. I think you would melt into a big blob of liquid if you rode on your hubby's friends bike here!


----------



## Isa (May 24, 2009)

This morning in montreal, it is 16C and cloudy outside. I hope the sun will come out during the day.
Wow Stace, 46C is hot. when you go outside do not forget to bring a bottle of cold water with you


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

And 46 is COOL compared to what June/July is like apparently! I have yet to live through a Summer here.....55 C (131F) !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, water doesn't stay cld for too long lol, but drink LOADS of water


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 24, 2009)

Today was beautiful. Decided to drive up the coast and stopped in Shore Line village in Long Beach for lunch.

Came home and took the torts out for a little sunshine.


----------



## terryo (May 24, 2009)

64 degrees...raining...thunder...lightening...good old NY.


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2009)

GORGEOUS here the past two days.. this morn we had fog even.. so it was like the coast.. nice breeze going...


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

Ahhhhh what I'd do for breeze, fog, rain........our breeze here consists of boiling hot desert wind.
Rich my cousin lives somewhere down the road from Shore Line Village, its beautiful there!!!!! I loved LB


----------



## Stazz (May 26, 2009)

I think I'm going to die in Summer  
117F (47C) here today !!!!!!!


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2009)

Stazz said:


> I think I'm going to die in Summer
> 117F (47C) here today !!!!!!!



Wow 47C is hot. Here it is cold this morning 5C .


----------



## terryo (May 26, 2009)

Wow! 59 here in NY...windy and raining. This AM, I went outside and dug up my Three Toed and brought him inside. Yesterday was almost 80..so I left him outside...I should have know better.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

No court today so I decided to work at home. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s June gloom today, canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even take the torts out for a little sun.


----------



## chadk (May 29, 2009)

It's about 80 here and has been nice all week and should be into next week (low to mid 70s). Should be a great weekend. Will be getting my gardening, fencing for the goats, start on the tort pen, and other yard work done. Then maybe take the kids to the beach and have a backyard campout. I'm a bachelor this weekend as my wife will be out of town. Just me and 6 kids - PARTY!


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

Lol ! Hope you having a great PARTY with your kids Chad  All your weather sounds wonderful compared to mine!


----------



## chadk (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I guess I was a little overly optimistic on what I'd get done with the 6 kids... But we did have tons of fun. Took the torts outside for a while even. Now I'm very motivated to get the tort yard done.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 2, 2009)

I was home by 3:30 today and it was finally sunny. Took both torts out to eat and soak up some sun. They love eating outside when itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s warm and the sun is shining down on them.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahaha motivation is wonderful!!! Use it  Enjoy the sun guys, appreciate it hahaha, cos I can't go out into the sun for too long now - its crazy how hot it gets here, I never even imagined.


----------



## Isa (Jun 3, 2009)

I am so jealous of you all. Here it is still kind of cold for the month of June. It is still too cold to put Hermy outside. It is always raining or cloudy.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sure Hermy loves being snug inside close to you Isa


----------



## Isa (Jun 3, 2009)

Stazz said:


> I'm sure Hermy loves being snug inside close to you Isa



 thanks Stace.
Last year, Hermy went outside a couple of times but he was so stressed (that is why I only put him outside a few times). this year, I hope it will be different and that he will like it with his new enclosure . The enclosure is almost ready ( I will post some pictures in the enclosure section soon).


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovely ! I hope the weather gets better for you and Hermy  Look forward to seeing the enclosure pics!


----------



## Laura (Jun 4, 2009)

Cooler today.. rainy.. 
Last night. HUGE light show and thunder.. RAIN.. Dopple showed RED.. it was crazy!!


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 4, 2009)

My torts are out right now sunning. Looks like it will be a nice weekend for them as well as myself.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 7, 2009)

Tallula and I sunbathed together on the balcony yesterday, but it got too hot even I had to go inside !!! Everyday is just hot hot, boiling hot. lol.


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Tallula and I sunbathed together on the balcony yesterday, but it got too hot even I had to go inside !!! Everyday is just hot hot, boiling hot. lol.



Stace,
I am glad you had fun with tallulla outside .

Yesterday, Hermy and I went outside. Hermy stayed outside for hmm maybe 20 minutes and when he started panicking, I put him back inside. He went staight away in his hide and stayed there for the whole day!!! Now it is 7AM (I just woke up ) and he is still in his hide, he always comes out around 6h15-6h30max.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 7, 2009)

Awww !! I wonder what it is that scares him? Hmmm. I'm sure he'll get used to it. Maybe do it everyday, like for 5 or 10mins a time to get him used to it?


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Awww !! I wonder what it is that scares him? Hmmm. I'm sure he'll get used to it. Maybe do it everyday, like for 5 or 10mins a time to get him used to it?



I really do not know why he is so scared of going outside. we will finish his outside enclosure next weekend. Maybe he will be ok in it, I hope so


----------



## terryo (Jun 7, 2009)

When I take Izzy outside she stops walking everytime she hears a bird or a noise that she isn't fimiliar with. She never seems to rest out there ....always walking around the pen ...so many times. She does seem scared when she is outside. When I bring her in she digs under and I don't see her for two days after that. I guess they just have to get used to it. Today is the first warm day.....rain off and on for a week.


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2009)

Terry,
Is Izzy scared to go outside all summer long or just in the beggining?
I really hope Hermy is going to enjoy going outside one day


----------

